
Haxe 4.0.0 preview 2: final keyword, arrow functions - markknol
https://haxe.org/download/version/4.0.0-preview.2/
======
neals
Haxe, hashlink, heaps... This stuff is just amazing and if it would have been
backed by a large corporation, it would be a top 3 ecosystem.

~~~
Lerc
I tend to feel that not being backed by a large corporation is a point in
Haxe's favour.

It's making the argument that it should be used because it is good.
Improvements to the language have to stand on their own merit rather than what
would drive the parent coproration's agenda.

------
jdonaldson
Haxe has a nice site for discussing upcoming features:
[https://github.com/HaxeFoundation/haxe-
evolution](https://github.com/HaxeFoundation/haxe-evolution)

The pr page has the list of ongoing discussions:
[https://github.com/HaxeFoundation/haxe-
evolution/pulls](https://github.com/HaxeFoundation/haxe-evolution/pulls)

The issues page is a sort of staging ground for complex gripes that don't have
straightforward solutions yet.

It's a great community, I've been part of it for years and recently joined the
compiler team.

------
mixmastamyk
Looked at their site the other day and saw they got string interpolation
backwards from the shell (“” vs ‘’), how is that possible?

~~~
johnhattan
IIRC, you can use either. Whatever quote you used to start the string is the
one that will end the string.

var foo:String = "foo"; // foo

var bar:String = 'bar'; // bar

var fooquotebar:String = "foo'bar"; // foo'bar

~~~
subwayclub
That doesn't cover the interpolation part of it, though.

    
    
        var z = "This is just a literal value";
    
        var q = 'This automatically runs Std.format, letting me include "$z"';

------
pier25
Anyone used Haxe in a server?

~~~
bendmorris
There are several ways to do it: compile to C++, compile to the Neko VM, or
use Node (there are official bindings:
[https://github.com/HaxeFoundation/hxnodejs](https://github.com/HaxeFoundation/hxnodejs))
In development it's Haxe (which is a lovely language to work with) but in
production it can be something you're familiar with.

~~~
pier25
I like Haxe. I coded in AS3 for years.

What I wanted to know was if anyone could share their experience when running
a Haxe target on a server.

